# Private health care?



## kar-kier (May 6, 2008)

Hey,

We've been told that on our visa we need to get private healthcare. I had a look at the link to the government website on private healthcare, and managed to get lots of quotes, varying from $180-$360 a month for a family of 4. 

So, what should I expect to be paying? Who are you insured with? Is there anything I should look for or be wary of in these policies?

I've never had private healthcare, and i find it all a tad confusing!

Thanks

Kareena


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Kareena , 

There is no definite price that you should be paying since it is all so variable. 

We don't have kids so it's just us.... 
Our thought process was what do we think we need - we both wear glasses (and I'm at the PC a lot  ) so that was important as was dental. However we don't think we'll end up in hospital and if we do we'll put up with something basic. So we went for an insurance with lots of extras but with basic hospital. 

We went with GMHBA because they were recommended and all their profits go back to their members so they aren't paying out to shareholders. However we haven't claimed anything as yet so I'm not sure how good they are really. 

Are you on a temporary visa? I know there was a thread about that a while ago (try doing a search) since I think there are different rules that may apply. I'm on a PR visa. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## kar-kier (May 6, 2008)

I'm on a 457 visa.

Thanks

Kareena


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

We went with Medibank.

It all depends on your budget really...you can get standard cover rising up to all the whistles and bells.

Check that the policy includes ambulance cover, if it doesn't then take that out separately.

You can compare policy prices at Private Health Insurance Australia - iSelect You'll be able to see exactly what each policy covers and which bits you feel would be important for you to be covered. Or go on private healthcare websites such as AAMI and HBA.

Dolly


----------



## kar-kier (May 6, 2008)

Thanks,

I want the best we can afford, with no excess. We are all fit and healthy, but i know my luck! I'll have a look at those sights.

Kareena


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

kar-kier said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I want the best we can afford, with no excess. We are all fit and healthy, but i know my luck! I'll have a look at those sights.
> 
> Kareena


Especially with that username of yours....... 
(PS I am in the same boat and will apply for something next week)


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

we used IMAN mostly because we didn't have a choice! Our employer told us we'd be using IMAN and that was that haha. But they did take the premiums out pre-tax so that helped. IMAN is one of the most expensive ones (our health insurance with our PR is about half the premium of IMAN) but they cover pretty much everything 100% which is very helpful.


----------



## snipfer (Sep 13, 2008)

sorry to hijack this thread.

Question on the medicare - is health insurance necessary?
But what is covered and whats not? Will it be like consultation is free while you pay for the meds?


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

snipfer said:


> sorry to hijack this thread.
> 
> Question on the medicare - is health insurance necessary?
> But what is covered and whats not? Will it be like consultation is free while you pay for the meds?


it really depends on your circumstances, your tax bracket, and lots of other things. I don't feel qualified to say "yes absolutely" or "definitely not". I would recommend talking to as many people as you can about this, preferably someone who is Australian and understands the system who can give you the pros and cons of having health insurance.


----------



## snipfer (Sep 13, 2008)

Tiffani said:


> it really depends on your circumstances, your tax bracket, and lots of other things. I don't feel qualified to say "yes absolutely" or "definitely not". I would recommend talking to as many people as you can about this, preferably someone who is Australian and understands the system who can give you the pros and cons of having health insurance.


hmm....thanks - guess i will ask the visa agent(australian) next week.
questions are still free b4 i sign the contract hehe


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Not sure if this applies to all visa types but certainly as a PR you get tax breaks if you get private medical healthcare. 

There are links to the Medicare website in the "PLEASE READ...." post towards the top of the forum. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Got a quote today from HBA.....

Full Medical with "silver" extras for a family of 4 (i.e. cover that is everything needed for a new heart) plus bits for teeth/massage (yes massage) - ETC for a young family.... $AU250/month. ($AU500 excess)


----------



## kar-kier (May 6, 2008)

Halo said:


> Got a quote today from HBA.....
> 
> Full Medical with "silver" extras for a family of 4 (i.e. cover that is everything needed for a new heart) plus bits for teeth/massage (yes massage) - ETC for a young family.... $AU250/month. ($AU500 excess)


$AU250 doesn't seem too bad, but the $AU500 excess scares me. We will be living on a fairly tight budget, so doubt I'd be able to lay my hands on $AU500 should someone become sick . . . unless i phone home and beg my mummy!


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

kar-kier said:


> $AU250 doesn't seem too bad, but the $AU500 excess scares me. We will be living on a fairly tight budget, so doubt I'd be able to lay my hands on $AU500 should someone become sick . . . unless i phone home and beg my mummy!


reality check....

remember that OZ medical is ONLY for in-patient stuff... the rest is done on the state so if you are going in $500 is the least of your worries.... You can however have the excess-less version which will push the premium up a little.


----------



## kar-kier (May 6, 2008)

Halo said:


> reality check....
> 
> remember that OZ medical is ONLY for in-patient stuff... the rest is done on the state so if you are going in $500 is the least of your worries.... You can however have the excess-less version which will push the premium up a little.


I don't understand , Do you not pay just to see the doctor, and for check ups? Is it just if you end up in hospital that you pay?


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

kar-kier said:


> I don't understand , Do you not pay just to see the doctor, and for check ups? Is it just if you end up in hospital that you pay?


If you have full Medicare then it depends on where you are based whether you pay for GP appointments or not. If the GP does bulk billing it appears that Medicare pays for you, but if you are in a regional area where the GP doesn't do bulk billing then you have to pay and then get part of it paid back to you by Medicare. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

The medical system here can be a bit confusing.

No1 son fainted at school recently, took him to the Emergency Department (A&E) and after 7+ hours and blood tests we were sent home (he got the all clear). They took our Medicare membership number at reception and we didn't pay a penny.

Then No1 son caught quite a bad virus so took him to see the doc. Paid $55 but got most of that reimbursed. Now looking for a doctor's surgery that bulk bills as it's annoying having to go to the Medicare offices to get reimbursed (plus as Karen said, at a bulk billing practice I won't have to pay at all).

Dolly

PS forgot to mention, when you first sign up with a doctor they will sting you for around $70 for a 'consultation' fee. Normally an appointment is 15 minutes but if you're registering for the first time they extend the appointment to half an hour. It's really a farce TBH as all they do is put your details into their computer, ask about your medical history (that takes 10 mins) and the rest of the time is idle chit chat!!).


----------



## Bluecookie (Aug 28, 2008)

Dolly said:


> The medical system here can be a bit confusing.
> 
> No1 son fainted at school recently, took him to the Emergency Department (A&E) and after 7+ hours and blood tests we were sent home (he got the all clear). They took our Medicare membership number at reception and we didn't pay a penny.
> 
> ...


Hi there

Can you get your medical records sent from your old doctors in the UK to the new one to save having the consultation? 

Hels


----------



## kar-kier (May 6, 2008)

We've been told that part of our sponsorship is that we HAVE to have private medical care, so I'm under the impression that we won't qualify for ANYTHING from Medicare. Think i need to look into things more.

Kareena


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Bluecookie said:


> Hi there
> 
> Can you get your medical records sent from your old doctors in the UK to the new one to save having the consultation?
> 
> Hels


We paid to get copies of our medical records in the UK and brought them with us. 

I didn't get get consultation appointment when I first went to our GP - in fact they did very little except write me a prescription. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

kaz101 said:


> We paid to get copies of our medical records in the UK and brought them with us.
> 
> I didn't get get consultation appointment when I first went to our GP - in fact they did very little except write me a prescription.
> 
> ...


Perhaps it's a Victoria thing. We do have a print off of all our medical history but the doctor didn't really seem interested. TBH it's probably just another money making exercise.

I've found a medical center that bulk bills so we're going next week to get signed up, I'll report back.

Dolly


----------

